# would you?



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

just wondering if any of you would feed your cichlids worms dug from the garden or only use shop brought...
we don't use any additives to treat the grass or any plants so the wiggly worms dug up would be rummaging around in plain soil...
don't want to risk passing on any parasites or disease so if you think there is a great chance then maybe I would rather not but if there is as much chance of the same from shop brought then I suppose why not...
also what about spiders? they are plentiful where I am
what would you do?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You acara can have them. You may need to chop then down to bite-size. Don't feed worms to algae-grazing cichlids. Worms are high protein and high fat. Conditioning food, but don't overdo it. For earthworms to have a fish parasite, you'd have to have a body of water nearby. Don't feed worms if your neighbor's koi are sick.

I don't mess with spiders since the black widow stung my sister. No lasting damage, but very painful. The spiders in my fish room spin webs across gap in the corner of the lid that I feed through. I guess they like fish food.

In theory, spiders should be okay fish food, just avoid stinging/poison types.

You can grow redwigglers on compost and have a ready supply. The are less fatty than earthworms and are skinnier, too.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've had fish get bitten by spiders. It's not nice. At all. Stay away from them. Worms are a treat, not a staple.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

cool, no poisonous spiders in uk  thanks for the input


----------

